# what is your go-to hotsauce?



## boomchakabowwow

me, i have fist fulls of Tapatio single serve packets. i love the stuff.

my other two players are Tabasco (for the vinegar) and Shark-brand sriracha. i was told it is the original or close to it. strangely enough, TraderJoe's version is very close as well.

you.?


----------



## El Pescador

Cholula on everything. I also steal the roasted pepper taqueria sauce from El Pueblo in Cardiff, my go-to 24 hour taco shop.


----------



## DamageInc

I actually really like the taste of Frank's RedHot, but it's not spicy enough, so I blend it with hotter chili paste for an added kick.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Crystal is the default.


----------



## El Pescador

I like Crystal in place of Tabasco. I like being able to taste the peppers



JohnnyChance said:


> Crystal is the default.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Marie Sharp is my all time favorite sauce with no equal. Once you try it you never go back to anything else. The flavor is incredible, long medium burn with a fruity finish, nice viscosity. So addicting, they must put crack in it. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2AFLRU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda

Cholula


----------



## chinacats

El yucateco green by far...but the red and brown both have their place.

Srirachi and Tabasco will both do in a pinch.


----------



## YG420

Tabasco and tapatio


----------



## Artichoke

Ghost Scream. Hot enough with a nice long burn and smokey flavor and just a little acid. It's very nicely balanced.

https://www.ghostscream.com


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Isn't Sriracha Panich usually considered "closest to original"? Though I find it far more useful as a go-to "chili garlic sauce" for mixing stir fry sauces than as a condiment...


----------



## JMJones

Chipolte Tobasco, I have considered buying the gallon jar on amazon.


----------



## brianh

chinacats said:


> El yucateco green by far...



This for pure heat. 

Coworker gave me bottle of Secret Aardvark habanero hot sauce made in Portland, I think. And it's my current favorite.


----------



## Mingooch

Mucho Bocho said:


> Marie Sharp is my all time favorite sauce with no equal. Once you try it you never go back to anything else. The flavor is incredible, long medium burn with a fruity finish, nice viscosity. So addicting, they must put crack in it.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2AFLRU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Second the Marie Sharps, it is awesome in all its heat levels and flavors.


----------



## Danzo

I like Valentina for Mexican, doesn't hurt that it's like 2 bucks for seemingly a liter sized bottle. But crystal for everything else


----------



## GLE1952

Louisiana, when I'm out of home made.


----------



## pleue

Matouks or Yucateco Caribbean (I can walk to the Mexican market to buy this instead of having to drive to the Asian market of all places to buy matouks) and Louisiana. I like most hot sauces though. I like faraon's green habanero more than yucatecos. I like adding the yucateco black burnt chile one to sauces and such as sort of a cheater flavor ingredient.


----------



## Cashn

Crystal or sriracha for eating, tobasco for cooking. Melindas's naga jolokia when I feel like over doing it hehe.


----------



## cheflivengood

I like sambal olek over sriracha personally. I added a bunch of ghost chili powder to a sriracha bottle and its pretty damn hot and delicious.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

sambal oelek has a certain clean and light non-ketchupitude to it


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yep I used to just eat a few tbsp of sambal oelek on basmati with butter when times were tough


----------



## DDPslice

Hmmm...my all time go to is classic Tobasco for plain old fire but I've really like using dry pepper for some time now. My favorite currently on scrambled eggs is Hungarian Paprika.


----------



## dwalker

Gringo Bandito if you can find it. Both red and green are excellent everyday sauces.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Grow my own chili's as get ripe store in freezer. Hawaiian chili peppers, garlic, fingertip ginger, rice vinegar, Hi. rock salt. Boil water. Store in Mason jars & ceramic flip top beer bottles. Hawaiian chili pepper water more chili's more heat.


----------



## panda

for quick home made i like jarred calabrian peppers pulsed with some garlic vinegar and sugar.


----------



## HugSeal

As a condiment, ass-kicking roasted garlic.
One of my favourite overall: Cambridge chili farms "10". Heaps of naga, very fruity, good amount of heat.


----------



## PieMan

Default? Tabasco Habanero.

Blair's MegaDeath if i'm wanting some bite.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I like lots of different sauces, in fact, make many myself from the garden.

For those that haven't ventured outside vinegar based hot sauces (Tabasco, Reds, Franks...), I wanted to post a review of my favorite hot sauce Marie Sharps. Its readily available and has a very different picante profile than vinegar sauces. Sampling them side by side really demonstrates how complex MS scotch bonnet really is. 

http://goodhurts.blogspot.com/2010/03/marie-sharps-habanero-hot-sauces-finger.html


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thanks for the Marie Sharps site, she has quite a few choices. Going to check I think the big Safeway store here might have it. That's where I buy my Mexican salsa's.

Where do you buy yours?

I usually make a half gallon of chili water at a time. Store it in the green Grolsh beer bottles. I wash off the labels the Grolsh logo is on the dark green glass itself.

I substituted pineapple juice instead of vinegar on one batch. It was not bad sweeter less bite. For chili water I prefer the vinegar version.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Keith, I used to bring it home from Belize, that where I first discovered it. Now I buy it on Amazon. I like their green sauce for eggs too. I just got some of their BEWARE version. It's has a "keep away from children" caution label on it. LOL


----------



## Noodle Soup

El Pescador said:


> Cholula on everything. I also steal the roasted pepper taqueria sauce from El Pueblo in Cardiff, my go-to 24 hour taco shop.



I've used them all but Cholula and Red Roster (because that is what the army issued me in Viet Nam) are my two go to hot sauces.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Maybe not my "go-to" hot sauce but certainly what I always grab with fish (grilled) or pulled pork sliders ... is Homeboy's Habanero ... super citrus with a great balance of habanero ... if you haven't tried them they are (IMO) a great hot sauce ... maybe not super hot though and really the Habanero is what I buy ...

http://heatonist.com/homeboys-habanero/

plus "heatonist.com" is one of my go to sites for this sort of thing ... can't speak to the pricing though as I buy very small quantities so I prefer service/availability over cost ...

TjA


----------



## mille162

Cholula because of the history. Spent a good amount of time in the town of Tequila...La Fonda Cholula is the cantina next door to the Cuervo distillery (and owned by Cuervo) and was originally built to feed the workers. The Cholula sauce was originally made for making sangrita but now is available worldwide as a bottled hot sauce. Liked the taste, love the story behind it even more.


----------



## paulraphael

Mucho Bocho said:


> Marie Sharp is my all time favorite sauce with no equal. Once you try it you never go back to anything else. The flavor is incredible, long medium burn with a fruity finish, nice viscosity. So addicting, they must put crack in it.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2AFLRU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Absolutely agree on the Marie Sharps. I make special trips to a shop in Manhattan to get it.

A note on the history of this stuff: it used to be called Melinda's, and was equally hard to find. It was made by a woman in Belize named (spoiler alert) Marie Sharp, who owned a farm called Melinda's. She grew more Habaneros than she knew what to do with, and at the encouragement of a friend, developed her hot sauce. Just when it started getting popular in the U.S., her distributor screwed her over. They stole her name and packaging, which she had not trademarked. And they started buying the hot sauce from a cheaper and inferior source. 

Now Melinda's is everywhere, and Marie Sharp's is hard-to-find specialty item. I encourage everyone to boycott the fake Melinda's and seek out the real deal.

Here's the full story.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wow great story


----------



## jgraeff

My favorite is one we make a work for staff meals. Goes great with everything and has a mild heat that resides quickly so you can use a fair amount.

Scotch bonnet sauce
2c water 
1/4 white vinegar 
1/2 t salt
1/3-1/2 c mustard 
1/2 t xantham 
Sugar 
6 scotch bonnet seeded 
Onion 
Garlic clove


----------



## boomchakabowwow

jgraeff said:


> My favorite is one we make a work for staff meals. Goes great with everything and has a mild heat that resides quickly so you can use a fair amount.
> 
> Scotch bonnet sauce
> 2c water
> 1/4 white vinegar
> 1/2 t salt
> 1/3-1/2 c mustard
> 1/2 t xantham
> Sugar
> 6 scotch bonnet seeded
> Onion
> Garlic clove



is this cooked?


----------



## cheflivengood

Just a few Things I am working on in this category





And yes I keep all my ferments on my desk, they are like my children


----------



## Noodle Soup

paulraphael said:


> Absolutely agree on the Marie Sharps. I make special trips to a shop in Manhattan to get it.
> 
> A note on the history of this stuff: it used to be called Melinda's, and was equally hard to find. It was made by a woman in Belize named (spoiler alert) Marie Sharp, who owned a farm called Melinda's. She grew more Habaneros than she knew what to do with, and at the encouragement of a friend, developed her hot sauce. Just when it started getting popular in the U.S., her distributor screwed her over. They stole her name and packaging, which she had not trademarked. And they started buying the hot sauce from a cheaper and inferior source.
> 
> Now Melinda's is everywhere, and Marie Sharp's is hard-to-find specialty item. I encourage everyone to boycott the fake Melinda's and seek out the real deal.
> 
> Here's the full story.


I usually bring a suitcase full of Marie Sharp back with me from Belize when I go. I'm out right now so I should find an excuse to go down there again.


----------



## Ucmd

Arizona gunslinger red jalapeño


----------



## johnstoc

Secret Aardvark is our favorite. Expensive but so good!

Just ordered 30 ounces of Marie Sharp's. Looking forward to it.


----------



## guari

So much talk about the Marie Sharp I'm also ordering a couple bottles


----------



## labor of love

JMJones said:


> Chipolte Tobasco, I have considered buying the gallon jar on amazon.



+1. I lost interest in chipotle anything until I tried this sauce.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I've recently become obsessed with siracha on eggs and potatoes. My go to sauce is pain is good Jamaican style. It's got a good blend of sweet and hot but it's really balanced. Really love throwing it on jambalaya right before I eat it or on beer can chicken.


----------



## jacko9

Pico Pica Hot


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Probably 15 years ago or so I used to get this product called "Sista Pat's Island Inferno" I think it was a local product made by a Caribbean lady sold at some local grocery stores (I was a spaced out teenager back then so don't remember lol). I do however remember that it was super hot (presumably scotch bonnet or habanero) but had a lot of aromatic spice undertones and was sweetened "just enough" with pineapple and/or mango to take a bit of the bite off and still be able to be tastable. 

The other part I remember was the slogan on the bottle "Burns like hell, tastes like heaven", which I thought was clever. I'd really like to find it again, or I could try making something myself as I bought a case of scotch bonets recently and what didn't get dehydrated/roasted got frozen for the future :idea2:





For sizing reference the big SS mixing bowl is a 20qt and about 22" diameter, and my crocks (5L, 10L, 20L) of sauerkraut are also in the background


----------



## malexthekid

Geez abns, have you converted one of your bedrooms into a cool room or something? First the sauerkraut now the peppers.. that takes cooking in bulk to a new meaning


----------



## valgard

Sriracha that I make myself when I can find all the ingredients. I follow this recipe https://youtu.be/y9SFsCfxJy0


----------



## Chef_

the one thats on the table at the time


----------



## brianh

johnstoc said:


> Secret Aardvark is our favorite. Expensive but so good!
> 
> Just ordered 30 ounces of Marie Sharp's. Looking forward to it.



Another Secret Aardvark fan! Coworker of mine here in NJ is from Oregon and orders cases of it. Always gives me a bottle.


----------



## paulraphael

This thread inspired me to re-up on Marie Sharps. Took a trip to Kalustyan's in Manhattan for a couple of bottles (and a bunch of the things that no one else ever has). MS has unfortunately gone down the road of offering a baffling number of versions, so it's hard to know which one is her regular hot sauce. It's pretty easy still to find my favorite version ... the green prickly pear habanero flavor. It's a bit unusual and I find it addictive.

I also use a lot of the standard rooster sriracha. Completely different flavor profile that goes well with so many things. And I love that it's cheap, comes in a huge bottle, and can be bought everywhere.


----------



## bennyprofane

Marie Sharp all the way! Discovered them a few years ago in a Spanish shop here in town which also sells amazing fresh home made corn tortillas. 

For those in Germany: http://www.marie-sharp.de

I too love the "Green Habanero" flavour with prickly pear (nopal cactus). 

What flavours are others here recommending?


----------



## chinacats

bennyprofane said:


> Marie Sharp all the way! Discovered them a few years ago in a Spanish shop here in town which also sells amazing fresh home made corn tortillas.
> 
> For those in Germany: http://www.marie-sharp.de
> 
> I too love the "Green Habanero" flavour with prickly pear (nopal cactus).
> 
> What flavours are others here recommending?




Yes, let's hear from all you Marie Sharps folks...I went to the website and they have multiple styles...which do you prefer?

I'm down with as much heat as offered but often the hottest isn't the best, so before I try I'd like to hear more.

FWIW, my homemade habanero sauce is carrot based.:biggrin:


----------



## labor of love

chinacats said:


> Yes, let's hear from all you Marie Sharps folks...I went to the website and they have multiple styles...which do you prefer?
> 
> I'm down with as much heat as offered but often the hottest isn't the best, so before I try I'd like to hear more.
> 
> FWIW, my homemade habanero sauce is carrot based.:biggrin:


One of the restaurants affiliated with dardeau makes a sweet potato habanero sauce and it's incredible.


----------



## bennyprofane

chinacats said:


> Yes, let's hear from all you Marie Sharps folks...I went to the website and they have multiple styles...which do you prefer?
> 
> I'm down with as much heat as offered but often the hottest isn't the best, so before I try I'd like to hear more.
> 
> FWIW, my homemade habanero sauce is carrot based.:biggrin:



Recipe, please. 

Totally agree, I like it pretty spicy so the "Green Habanero" from Marie Sharp could be a little more spicy, so I spice it up with some extra chopped
green chillies but the flavour of that sauce is just so amazing that it's my go to.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

When I think of salsa Verdi I think breakfast eggs. 

The original MS hot sauce comes with a white label.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F70KI5K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I think its heat level is XX

I have XXX, and XXXX.

Added a few drops of XXXX to my spicy tuna for sushi. Was delicious and not too spicy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

You guys are serious. Got the Marie Sharps Green prickly pear habanero & the regular hot Habanero Pepper Sauce. Tried both. I use it with caution not too many shakes, good stuff:Ooooh:


----------



## panda

I like pureed jarred Calabrian peppers with vinegar and garlic for a quick house made hot sauce.


----------



## paulraphael

keithsaltydog said:


> Got the Marie Sharps Green prickly pear habanero & the regular hot Habanero Pepper Sauce. Tried both. I use it with caution not too many shakes, good stuff:Ooooh:



I've been finding their newer labelling a bit confusing. When I went to the store that carries this stuff (long trip) I couldn't remember which version of the red sauce I'd been using. So I bought the one labelled "Fiery Hot." Turns out what's in my fridge is "Mild." Haven't opened the new bottle yet ... am hoping it's not stupid hot.


----------



## spoiledbroth

anyone make their own? I've been researching pepper mashes and whiskey pepper mashes and fermented hotsauces... think I'm gonna give it a go.


I just made a really nice and non traditional trini pepper sauce... got ~1kg nice habaneros at the local asian grocer, 4 bucks!! seeded and minced those up, grated ~2 cups of carrot, 1 small onion and mince three cloves of garlic, cook everything but the peppers until it's mush (~1 hour, or just simmer 20 minutes then blitz, I didnt want to do more dishes) with a cup of water and a shot of brown rice vinegar. add peppers and simmer another 10 minutes. add 1 tsp shoyu 1tsp anchovy fish sauce, eyeball worcestershire sauce, dash of msg and dash of salt and 1/4 cup brown rice vinegar. Smells like heaven.


----------



## chinacats

Rick Bayless's carrot and habanero...simple yet delicious.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I'll have to add carrot onion habanero to the combination thread.


----------



## KeithA

For general purposes like eggs, I like Cholula. When I want to make something spicy hot as with Ramen, I love S and B brand La-lu chili oil. I used to have something called Insanity sauce for when I felt suicidal. It's rated 180,000 Scoville units a just a couple of drops would make a bowl of chili HOT.


----------



## Badgertooth

My current hot sauce du jour is Fire Dragon New Zealand Green. A green chilli sauce with complexity added by locally grown wasabi, native bushes called horopito and kawakawa and hemp oil.

Nandos extra hot Peri-peri

Faraon green Habanero for that whistle clean vinegary hit

Sriracha & cholula


----------



## panda

just got marie sharps sauce. mild version. it is quite good, so good that i used half the bottle for my lunch today (on a burger, and dipping sauce for fries).


----------



## paulraphael

panda said:


> just got marie sharps sauce. mild version. it is quite good, so good that i used half the bottle for my lunch today (on a burger, and dipping sauce for fries).



Ha! I like the mild one too, but it sounds you'll save some money by stepping it up to a hotter version.


----------



## pleue

Badgertooth said:


> My current hot sauce du jour is Fire Dragon New Zealand Green. A green chilli sauce with complexity added by locally grown wasabi, native bushes called horopito and kawakawa and hemp oil.
> 
> Nandos extra hot Peri-peri
> 
> Faraon green Habanero for that whistle clean vinegary hit
> 
> Sriracha & cholula



How does one get said fire dragon sauce in the us?


----------



## bennyprofane

My new favourite (much more than the Marie Sharps) is "verde rebelde" by "El Machete".

From the website:

"combines fire roasted Jalapeño, Serrano, and Orange Habanero chilies to deliver grassy, roasted green chilli notes. Its layered with Mexican herbs and pan roasted spices for depth of flavor. Epazote is a native herb traditional Mexican widely used in the countrys vast cuisine. This deeply flavored and chunky style sauce is also layered with global spices: oregano, marjoram, bay leaf, and corriander. To naturally preserve the chilli sauce, El Machete utilizes white vinegar, sea salt, and Mexican cane sugar."

http://elmachete.com/chilli-sauce/



[video=youtube;9vAxFkeWQTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vAxFkeWQTk[/video]


----------



## HRC_64

pretty sure hot sauce is Belieze's national treasure


----------



## NO ChoP!

Cholula, sambal, gochujang.

I also like the Texas Pete vinegar with the tabasco peppers inside the bottle.


----------



## MarcelNL

my current fave is jolokia or ghost pepper sambal , somewhere in the 1M Scoville region, so dang hard to dose but great taste. For regular use I favor fresh peppers over sauce as I mostly find ready made stuff is too salty and usually quite acidic.(which is not to say we never use stuff like sriracha tabasco or habanero and jalapeno sauce)


----------



## erickso1

Big fan of Yellowbird Habanero. 

https://yellowbirdsauce.com/product/yellowbird-habanero-condiment-9-oz/


----------



## Jville

My favorite is arizona pepper sauce. They have three flavors organic: jalapeno, chipolte, or habenaro. They use red ripened jalapenos. Its fantstic. Thick, rich, great balance of heat and flavor. It might be from tge same company the guy who mentioned arizona gunslinger red jalapeno.


----------



## McMan

Franks.

Heart Breaking Dawn's "1498" and "Cauterizer".
Anything yellow... Once the weather warms up, Caribbean-style scotch bonnet sauces are my go-to. Lottie's "Traditional Barbados Hot Sauce" is great--made in Houston, but legit.
Pure fatali sauce is worth looking for. Otherwise, CaJohns makes a good Fatali sauce.


----------



## aaamax

I travel a bit and here in Europe choices can get pretty weak. So I always have a stash of powered cayenne pepper and often raw garlic. Not a sauce of course, but damn you can do wonders with that combo when needed.


----------



## krx927

Interesting read. Somewhere in between reading I went and ordered some Marie Sharp hot habanero. I hope it will not have to heavy vinegar taste/smell. I really hate vinegar and everything containing it like Tabasco.

I prefer hot sauces without vinegar. But the ones I can source locally (EU) have very limited shell life after they are opened. All of then must be consumed in 3 weeks to a month from opening. 
I do like hot stuff but I still do not eat it so fast...

Does anybody know of some vinegar free (or vinegar taste free) sauce that keep for longer?


----------



## DitmasPork

My wife hassles me for taking up a whole shelf in the 'fridge with bottled condiments, many of which are hot sauces. I currently have the following:
 Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce
 Gochujang
------------------
 Sriracha
 Tabasco
------------------
 El Yucateco Green Habanero Hot Sauce
 El Yucateco Kutblick Exxxtra Hot Habanero Sauce
 Japanese Yuzu Kosho
 Homemade chili oil

I usually go-to the first four for cooking, the rest as condiments, Tabasco and Sriracha are switch hitters for me.


----------



## Paraffin

I'm not a fan of vinegar-heavy or salty sauces either, and most have some combination of that to extend shelf life. So I pretty much stick to Cholula sauce (still vinegary but not too much), and then use a shake of dried/powdered Habanero when I want a stronger kick. Dried chili avoids the vinegar and salt. For cooking, I use fresh or dried chilies, depending on what I have on hand.


----------



## brianh

I buy El Yucateco Green Habanero by the case at Restaurant Depot. One bottle on desk at work. When you want to just add a bang of heat.


----------



## MarcelNL

DitmasPork said:


> My wife hassles me for taking up a whole shelf in the 'fridge with bottled condiments, many of which are hot sauces. I currently have the following:
>  Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce
>  Gochujang
> ------------------
>  Sriracha
>  Tabasco
> ------------------
>  El Yucateco Green Habanero Hot Sauce
>  El Yucateco Kutblick Exxxtra Hot Habanero Sauce
>  Japanese Yuzu Kosho
>  Homemade chili oil
> 
> I usually go-to the first four for cooking, the rest as condiments, Tabasco and Sriracha are switch hitters for me.




sounds like our fridge...


----------



## Grunt173

Cholula


----------



## mattador

Crystal, Cholula, Aardvark, Sriracha, Sambal, and Spicy chili crisp (chili oil)


----------



## hmansion

Very much food specific for me. BBQ/baked beans/similar, Tabasco. Latino food, Valentina or something by El Yucateco, who make good stuff (chipotle, habanero). Pizza, just depends on how hot I want to go from Tabasco to Yellowbird habanero to Daves Ghost Pepper. Asian, Huy Fong is a must with their Sriracha and other varieties of chili pastes. If I could only choose one, I think Tabasco is the most versatile in cooking & enjoying the items I typically prepare. Also fun to experiment with homemade pepper sauces, sambals, etc..

As I get older, though, I need bigger glasses of milk to soothe the digestion :lol2:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@MarcelNL anything with ghost pepper in it goes well with rich and creamy stuff - coconut milk or yoghurt based curries etc. Useless with lean stuff or anythings that pretends not to be lean by using starch.


----------



## MrHiggins

Pico Pica Mexican hot sauce. Delicious balance between fruity and spicy. In my opinion, it blows Cholula, Tapa Tio, and Valentino out of the water. It's on Amazon, I see. Give it a try!


----------



## krx927

I received Marie Sharp hot habanero. 

Definitely too vinegary for me... didn't even need to open it. Whole bottle was smelling just of vinegar.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i'm over the Red Rooster Sriracha. it is so one dimensional and salty for me. a friend turned me onto a Shark brand. he said it is the original Sriracha (?). it is way better flavored. they use the word "STRONG" for the hottest version. which is what i get. it isnt that hot, but it is sweet, hot, salty, garlicy..it is good. very good. and it comes in a big glass bottle. last time i got it, it was $2.99.

having said that..getting to an Asian market doenst always happen for me since i moved to the fringe of the bay area. i now use Trader Joes version..it is very close to the SHARK brand.


----------



## Paraffin

It's not exactly a store-bought sauce here, but there's a store-bought element. I've been making one of the recipes from Fuchsia Dunlop's Chinese cookbooks using this sauce, and I like it so much I've been making more and storing it in the fridge. Scale up as needed:

3-4 tablespoons light or tamari soy sauce.
One and a half to two teaspoons fine sugar.
Two to four heaped teaspoons minced (not crushed) garlic.
Five to six tablespoons chili oil, with its sediment (Judy Fu Hot Oil, available at Safeway up here in the PNW). You should be able to find something similar in a local Asian grocery. Be sure to stir in a heap of that sediment.

Adjust quantities to taste. This is great stuff, with no vinegar edge because there's no vinegar, and you can adjust how sweet or salty you want it. Scale it up and store a bottle in the fridge. And yeah, I know I should be making my own hot chili oil because it's easy, but I have trouble scoring the right chilies up here. Buying hot chili oil off the shelf at the supermarket is easy.


----------



## Christian1

Just regular Texas Pete. Love making hot wings


----------



## bosco

I am loving Tapatio lately. Good spice!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Paraffin said:


> It's not exactly a store-bought sauce here, but there's a store-bought element. I've been making one of the recipes from Fuchsia Dunlop's Chinese cookbooks using this sauce, and I like it so much I've been making more and storing it in the fridge. Scale up as needed:
> 
> 3-4 tablespoons light or tamari soy sauce.
> One and a half to two teaspoons fine sugar.
> Two to four heaped teaspoons minced (not crushed) garlic.
> Five to six tablespoons chili oil, with its sediment (Judy Fu Hot Oil, available at Safeway up here in the PNW). You should be able to find something similar in a local Asian grocery. Be sure to stir in a heap of that sediment.
> 
> Adjust quantities to taste. This is great stuff, with no vinegar edge because there's no vinegar, and you can adjust how sweet or salty you want it. Scale it up and store a bottle in the fridge. And yeah, I know I should be making my own hot chili oil because it's easy, but I have trouble scoring the right chilies up here. Buying hot chili oil off the shelf at the supermarket is easy.



we do this all the time..

i also do:

light soy, chopped up jalapenos, a touch of sugar..and a drop of sesame oil. it's great drizzled over food..


----------



## pc9111

Sriracha sauce (**** sauce) for Asian and Italian 
Tapatio or chalula for Mexican food


----------



## tomsch

I too am a Tapatio fan but tend to try anything that looks interesting. I also like The Pepper Plant hot sauces. They are rather salty but sometimes that is great to balance some dishes.


----------



## DamageInc

I've never had Cholula, so when I saw a bottle in a local supermarket for the first time, I got one to try out.

I thought it would be spicier, but that's not my main complaint. It tastes awful. Tastes like chemicals, very metallic.


----------



## Bodine

D'Elidas picante Chombo, Hecho en Panama
Flavor packed habanero sauce


----------



## ForestryProf

Pain is Good Batch #37 Garlic Style Hot Sauce. Great flavor, too hot for my wife (and most friends); my go-to sprinkle on take-out pizza to add a bit of life to an otherwise boring and uninspired meal.
Cheers,
Ed


----------



## charlesquik

anything from pex peppers is solid


----------



## minibatataman

My favorite will always be Frank's, I just wish it had more heat


----------



## labor of love

Where can I find this stuff? It sounds perfect for me.



bennyprofane said:


> My new favourite (much more than the Marie Sharps) is "verde rebelde" by "El Machete".
> 
> From the website:
> 
> "combines fire roasted Jalapeño, Serrano, and Orange Habanero chilies to deliver grassy, roasted green chilli notes. Its layered with Mexican herbs and pan roasted spices for depth of flavor. Epazote is a native herb traditional Mexican widely used in the countrys vast cuisine. This deeply flavored and chunky style sauce is also layered with global spices: oregano, marjoram, bay leaf, and corriander. To naturally preserve the chilli sauce, El Machete utilizes white vinegar, sea salt, and Mexican cane sugar."
> 
> http://elmachete.com/chilli-sauce/
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;9vAxFkeWQTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vAxFkeWQTk[/video]


----------



## Dinsdale

View attachment 39151

Great flavor. I think its become one of my favorites.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Recently growing fond of this stuff: https://www.chilliworld.com/mr-naga-hot-pepper-pickle 

Very spicy indeed, but actually useful as both a condiment (in small doses) and cooking ingredient (just like sambal oelek), and full of that smoky aroma habanero-esque peppers tend to bring along...


----------



## Bacon king tone

Kinchi haha I put that on everything!!


----------



## Grunt173

DamageInc said:


> I've never had Cholula, so when I saw a bottle in a local supermarket for the first time, I got one to try out.
> 
> I thought it would be spicier, but that's not my main complaint. It tastes awful. Tastes like chemicals, very metallic.



I am wondering what is different about Cholula.The first time I used it,I loved the taste and the experience,for the first three bottles,of course.When I ran out of the stuff,just recently,I bought another bottle and found that experience much like yours so now I can not stand it no more.Could be a user thing though like Frank's Hot sauce. My wife loves that stuff and practically can drink it right from the bottle,she uses so much.Me,I do not care for it at all.


----------



## DamageInc

I actually kinda like the taste of Frank's, but it's not spicy at all. Frank's is really expensive in Denmark at around 7 dollars for a small bottle so it's not worth purchasing anyway. I prefer tabasco and sriracha for most things if I'm being basic. Otherwise I've started just crushing up dried thai peppers and sprinkling on straight. I make my own honey mustard sauce as well and that has quite a bit of chili in it. Keep it in a squeeze bottle in the fridge. Not technically a hot sauce, but it does the trick.


----------



## Christian1

I think after reading through this thread I need to try some new hot sauce


----------

